# Convoy of Trucks, Entrances Blocked by Troopers.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone have a clue why miles and miles of trucks would be rolling down interstate 64 with the entrances blocked by troopers?

Conway, Coca-Cola, WalMart...

Very strange to me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Weird.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

They know something we dont know....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Weird.


Yeah, I'd say so.

Looks to me like someone is stocking up.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Makes me think there is something about to happen and FEMA doesn't want to get caught with their pants down again.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Fund Raiser for the Special Olympics??????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wise Prepper said:


> Makes me think there is something about to happen and FEMA doesn't want to get caught with their pants down again.


Don't know much about the area. My first thought was Mt. Weather. I wonder if it is being stocked up for some event, about which we peasants have no need to know.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh we need to know though.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Aliens!!
Those nutcase 'Ancient Aliens' guy is gonna make a full episode out of this!! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry that's one of those fake drunken pizza order's to the white house


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/8News/photos/a.99630883378.90655.54179888378/10152468228338379/?type=1


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Come on, that is the worst cover up. Special Olympics! lol DHS can do better than that.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL. 20k raised. they spent more than than in Trooper pay and diesel for the trucks. They could have just donated that money and raised more. Plus not cause all that traffic. Dont buy it


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mass immigration!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

They actually have run this event before; but here is the local news link to it:

What?s with the large truck convoy backing up traffic in Richmond? | WTVR.com

From 2013:
Record participation for World's Largest Truck Convoy in Virgini - NBC12 - Richmond, VA News
http://resources.specialolympics.or...onate/2013 Truck Convoy Brochure-Virginia.pdf

My wife drove up from the Beach to my parents house on Saturday and saw it... pretty spooky until she looked it up. But from what I understand it was not "advertised" to the locals. I would of been piiiiiisssed if I got stuck by that.... but then again I just hate driving in traffic.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

wow that's scary stuff. Who knows what's inside of those trucks. Special olympics yeah right. Why would they block off the exit ramps? so weird


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

NoobMom said:


> wow that's scary stuff. Who knows what's inside of those trucks. Special olympics yeah right. Why would they block off the exit ramps? so weird


The better question on why closing off the ramps with police cars... every ramp actually has a gate so the route can be turned into an evacuation from the beach... why not use those...

I know.. they probably don't work....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Anyone have a clue why miles and miles of trucks would be rolling down interstate 64 with the entrances blocked by troopers?
> 
> Conway, Coca-Cola, WalMart...
> 
> Very strange to me.


They are hauling all the new Ebola patients from the airport to every state in the union. It will be over soon folks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That's retarded.

(Some of Slippy's best friends are retards so its OK for Slippy to say that)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That's retarded.
> 
> (Some of Slippy's best friends are retards so its OK for Slippy to say that)


You and I are friends!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> You and I are friends!


Ooooops...Slippy's done been busted!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Portable golf course for Obama? He's probably about due for another holiday.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Fund Raiser for the Special Olympics??????


You are correct!



> Virginia Highway Completely Closed for Mysterious Convoy -
> 
> If the goal was to raise awareness for the Special Olympics, why were local residents so taken aback by the mysterious convoy? Would anyone be surprised to learn that this was a cover for transporting something that officials wanted to hide from the public? - See more at: Virginia Highway Completely Closed for Mysterious Convoy | The Daily Sheeple
> Virginia Highway Completely Closed for Mysterious Convoy | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Obummers idea for hospital waste disposal. Sneaky bastard huh?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Gun shipments to the EPA.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

So what would they transport in that many trucks? Trucks... an entire Army division plus gear and food? If somebody had a dream and saw rocks (meteors) instead of incoming missiles... Yeah, heading to staff a shelter migyt do it. The only shelter we can tell about for sure is the empty one under the Greenbrier Hotel. At least that was empty when the show was filmed. Then you could throw in all those rumors about high-speed trains running in tunnels in a network across the country and it ties in nicely. Even better if there was a new secret base somewhere...

Well, for those who want a conspiracy theory, you can now go crazy!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

pretty easy to figure out just need to sort out where it ended.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

According to the press, it's supposed to end "in Canada". No idea where. This after traveling 38 states. It's just plain weird. They say this is, what, the fourth or fifth time they've run this convoy. Personally I never heard of it!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Definitely suspect. They didn't do that for the real olympics in Georgia...just sayin'. 

I hypothesize that it's definitely a FEMA exercise on their way to region 4. Supposed to be a LARGE SCALE "exercise" in the New York/New Jersey area on 3-4 NOV.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Black friday shipments? yay more youtube vids of adults fighting and killing for lame consumer shit we don't need!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Shouldn't the convoy be of "Short" Buses?
Just Sayin'


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Should the convoy be of "Short" Buses?
> Just Sayin'


They were tied up dropping off the guv employees at their places of work


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> That's retarded.
> 
> (Some of Slippy's best friends are retards so its OK for Slippy to say that)











Scratch!!!! You scratched my CD...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


>


Our train of thought is entirely too ****ed up and similar...I almost used that quote instead of the CD one!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Our train of thought is entirely too ****ed up and similar...I almost used that quote instead of the CD one!


Do it again and you'll be admiring my butt from the pavement with a straw.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Do it again and you'll be admiring my butt from the pavement with a straw.












...break out, them Yugio cards...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A few of us drunken assholes ordered 500,000,000 pizzas for the white house for a retuning from a golfing trip celebration, could you believe it Obama is actually coming back to the office.... And those call centre nuts believed us... Jokes on them :lol:


----------

